# Whussup With "Merged Threads" ?



## AwayWeGo (Nov 28, 2007)

Never used to see any TUG-BBS discussion topics labeled that way*,* now we see it semi-frequently. 

Who merges'm & how & when & why ? 

I mean*,* whussup with that ?  

Do they ever get unmerged ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2007)

its a feature of the board software that allows two (or 3 or whatever) threads to be merged into one.

its our way of handling duplicate threads for the most part...if more than one of the threads has replies.

would be unfair to delete one with the replies just to keep the other...so the merge feature is used.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Do they ever get unmerged ?


Just as a moderator might merge current threads on the same topic, a moderator might also divide a thread into two separate threads. This might occur where someone posts an off-topic question. To help the poster get meaningful responses, a moderator might move the post (and any responses) to a new thread with a descriptive title. In such a case, we typically send the questioner a message with a link to the new thread so that he/she doesn't think the question disappeared.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Random Thread Merger Just For The Fun Of It.*

How about trying a Merged Threads combinaation on 2 completely unrelated TUG-BBS topics just for the sheer mischief of it ? 

Maybe save that particular example of Merged Threads for April Fools Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> How about trying a Merged Threads combinaation on 2 completely unrelated TUG-BBS topics just for the sheer mischief of it ?
> 
> Maybe save that particular example of Merged Threads for April Fools Day.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan - I will remember this and merge a thread you start some day!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2007)

*All In Fun, Right ?*




DeniseM said:


> Alan - I will remember this and merge a thread you start some day!


Well -- shux -- if you do*,* that will only serve me right. 

My philosophy is that timeshares are for fun & enjoyment, so therefore TUG & TUG-BBS also are fun & enjoyment. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bobcat (Dec 6, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> How about trying a Merged Threads combinaation on 2 completely unrelated TUG-BBS topics just for the sheer mischief of it ?
> 
> Maybe save that particular example of Merged Threads for April Fools Day.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan, If the threads are merged can we call them HORN OF PLENTY THREADS>????


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2007)

Alan - I think I'll merge you into one of the ladies' gynecological threads! :hysterical:

I think one of your do-it-yourself-repair-job posts would be a nice fit!  "fixa-fixa-fixa"  :hysterical:

Or maybe a "horn" post!  :hysterical:


----------

